# Ruby at 10 Months



## Ceph (Mar 28, 2007)

This is Ruby's most recent shot. Other than the glaring obvious coat lengh and color, what do you all think of her (Her rear foot is also camped out too far







)










And just because he's cute - I havent been able to get a solid stack shot of him because he doesnt sit still, Leo : 










~Cate

PS - both images are courtesy of Hal Davis, DaBro Photos.


----------



## dearraine (Apr 6, 2007)

Beautiful dog. I have a 10 month old Ruby too!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Love her. One, please!

My UNprofessional, INexperienced assessment: She is a bit long in the loin. I like her shoulder but I think it could still be better. Wonderful, feminine head, love her expression, good ear proportions, tail set is high, croup is very short, pasterns look good, hocks look solid and of good length, angulation is sufficient (I like her angulation), pigment looks pretty solid, feet could be tighter. I do wish her head was a teensy bit larger. Nice, dark eyes. Love that tail. It really looks like her ribcage is shorter than it should be. How old is she again?

If you ever find you can't keep her, you know where to find me.


----------



## Ceph (Mar 28, 2007)

lol - I'll keep you in mind 

The ribcage probably has more to do with my inability to cut my hideous self out of the picture  Here's the original : 









(It was a UKC show....no competition, kinda woowoo...but they put BOB (WS) on there anyway... Oh well...it would mean more if she actually went against another dog...but those are hard to come by down here  And she hasnt a chance until she matures in group)

She comes from late maturing lines - I dont imagine she'll finish filling out until she is about three years old...right now she's scrawny and gangly 

But she's starting to play well so it's okay 



















~Cate


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Love it love it love it! I had no idea you cropped yourself out of the photo, nice skills, but I can't imagine why you'd do it! Love those deep grips. What's your club saying so far about her potential to title and do well in SchH? Hope she does well! Technically, what is her breed/what is she shown as- Berger Blanc Suisse? White shepherd? GSD?


----------



## Ceph (Mar 28, 2007)

um...all of the above? lol - she's a BBS since she's from Holland but she is also registered in the UKC as a WS...accroding to ARBA she is a WGSD.

As far as her potential...she was a little touch and go at first - but everyone's been really impressed with her improvement - she's a slow mover for sure...but she's doing really well now...the initial goal of coarse is the BH...but in the long run I'd like to pu a SchH1 on her







Those last two pictures were taken while she was in heat - and she's shown a marked increase in drive over the last couple of weeks...so I think her head is starting to mature some too









The male pup I bought has more drives than her - and I am hoping to go to higher levels with him. If she clears her health, then I hope to take her back to one of the SchHIII titled males in Europe.

I cropped myself out because she is soooo much prettier than me...and my hair...gawd my hair was bad!

~Cate


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

A slightly streated female with a very nice expression. Flat withered, but otherwise a very good topline with an excellent croup. She looks balanced with no extremes. Good to very good angulation front and back. Excellent pigment and very good feet. 

Great that you want to title her.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Pretty dog. Could use more front angle, but the upper arm has good length to it. The croup seems to be a little short. Love the broad thigh. Nice ratio of hieght to length.

Good luck with her.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice!!


----------

